
The #1 Mistake in Driving Growth - ALee
http://blog.yesgraph.com/numero_uno/
======
ivankirigin
If you're really eager to see the kind of content we'll publish about growth,
check out this talk at Airbnb. Sorry for the bad audio!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZkipR4mMpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZkipR4mMpY)

